# 59812 versus 59820



## Liza5418 (Nov 19, 2010)

Can anyone out there tell me what is the difference between these two cpt codes.  A patient was dx with MAB (632) and had a d&c (59820).  Two weeks after that she came back because there were still products of conception left.  Do I still use 59820 or 59812?  Please help.


----------



## preserene (Nov 19, 2010)

The presenting encounter is for Incomplete abortion of the previous missed abortion. The missed abotion becomes only a history.
So, it is incomplete abortion now and you would code only 59812 for this encounter , if surgically completed now again


----------

